# Dringende Frage zu while() Schleifen! (HILFE)



## piccolo1123 (8. Feb 2015)

Liebes Forum,

folgendes (großes Problem):
Ich bin noch ein relativer Anfänger und habe eine Aufgabe von der Schule bekommen.
In der Aufgabe heißt es: Man solle eine Zahl eingeben.
Bspw. 13..Dann teil man die 13 in ihre beide Ziffern (1 und 3). Dann rechnet man beide Ziffern ins Quadrat und addiert beide Ergebnisse. 3*3+1*1=10. funktioniert soweit. Jedoch muss ich mit dem Ergebnis weiter rechnen bis eine Zahl unter 10 rauskommt.

*Also meine eigentliche Frage: wie rechne ich mit der do-while-Schleife mit den nachfolgenden Ergebnissen weiter? *

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, saß gestern bis um 3.00 Uhr am PC


----------



## njans (8. Feb 2015)

Du deklarierst deine Variable vor der Schleife:

```
int squareSum = 13;

do{

 // .. neuer Wert für Squaresum berechnen 

}while(squareSum  > 10)
```


----------

